# Halloween Pennant



## Silverpenguin (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, not been around much lately or used the camera too much. However I've just returned from a very wet week in Florida (storms storms and more storms) with a couple of images I managed to get when the sun did show. 

This is a Halloween Pennant in the obelisk pose, taken at the Orlando Wetlands Park. Almost FF with just a small amount of canvas removed from the left and top. I may play around with a slightly tighter crop too as I think that would work well, but for now decided to show off the bigger picture as I like the shape of the leaf/perch. 

Hand held with D300, 200-400 and 1.4x TC, 550mm, f8, 1/400, ISO500


----------



## EricD (Aug 8, 2009)

Tight shot!!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 8, 2009)

Yet another reason why I'm a fan of your photos.  Absolutely beautiful in composition, colours and detail.


----------



## leighthal (Aug 8, 2009)

Impressive. Forget the tighter crop, its perfect as is.


----------



## ocular (Aug 9, 2009)

Incredible :thumbup:


----------



## Silverpenguin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you for the kind replies guys and so sorry it took me so long to reply!!! As always though, your comments are very much appreciated!


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice composition and clean background.


----------



## Kethaneni (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------

